# Garage Heater



## Flash (Oct 4, 2007)

This isn't specifically a woodworking question, but thought some of you may heat your shops the same way I do. I have a garage shop which I heat with one of those tube-type propane heaters. I got mine down out of the attic this weekend and it will not work. I've had it for a few years and never had a problem with it. I made sure I'm using a full tank. When I start it, it will blow for a few seconds and then the flame goes out as if it's not getting enough fuel. Is there a way to diagnose the problem? Should I be servicing it regularly, and if so how? Any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't used that kind of heater. There is a device in most gas heaters called a thermocouple (I think??). If it doesn't sense heat, it shuts off the gas. When the sensor goes bad, it can't sense heat, so it shuts off the gas! That's one thing to check.

If there is a "pilot" button that you hold down while you are lighting the pilot, just keep holding that down (it overrides the thermocouple), and if the heater stays on with the pilot button down, but goes off a few seconds after the pilot is released, then it's the thermocouple.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Also check for spider nests or mud bees in the gas orifice where the pilot flame comes out. Even a smidgen of dust in there will disrupt the gas flow to the pilot and…no pilot, no main gas flow…no heat.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

This reminds me of a joke - 
A guy is parachuting solo for the first time. At the right altitude, he pulls the ripcord but nothing happens. He pulls it a couple more times and pulls harder each time. He gives up on that pretty quickly and tugs on the reserve - still nothing. Now he's really jerking on both the cords when he notices another guy coming up towards him! He doesn't have time to think about how strange this is, he just shouts out, "Hey, do you know anything about parachutes?" The guy going up shouts back, "No! Do you know anything about gas stoves?"

Okay, I thought it was funny. But there's a point, too: messing with gas can be very dangerous, and if you aren't 100% confident that you can make safe repairs, you should have a professional do the work.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Symptoms sound like a bad thermocouple. Do like Peter said to test it.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have much to add regarding the possible problem with your propane heater. Just wanted to add a word of caution regarding the use of propane and proper ventilation. Don't want any LJs suffering some accident heating their workshops space.

Dalec


----------



## Allen (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in Cincinnati as well and, at least earlier this month, was freezing my behind off in my garage shop. I considered a propane heater but my shop, being in the back of the garage and walled off from the rest of the garage, is not very well ventilated. I finally went with a $50 ceramic tower heater that oscillates. It will get the temps in the shop up close to 60 which is pretty tolerable.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a kerosene "torpedo" heater. Smells like jet fuel, but it heats the garage. Don't spray lacquer, however.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I have one of those propane torpedo heaters as well. Another option might be the gas regulator. That's the item that screws into the propane tank. The regulator may be opening momentarily letting enough gas through to ignite but then shuts off. Mine does this if I open the valve to quickly. I can hear a click when it happens and when I close the valve it clicks again. If I open the valve slowly and don't hear a click but instead hear gas pressure the line then I know I'm good to go.


----------

